# Kemono fursuit makers



## PrincessKon (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi everyone! I was wondering what makers are out there that make Kemono suits. The best example I can give of what I'd like is in the style of Eclair and Chiharu from  TashiroYu  on furafinity. I like the flat-ish faces along with the wigs! I don't have enough money now but I want to save up for one in the future and buy from a maker since I've wanted one for the longest time!


----------



## KiokuChan (Dec 18, 2020)

Here you go, a gian list of makers: https://aminoapps.com/c/furry-amino...no-makers/5BkJ_PLWc5IaGvWzGwM2NVEvNbnR0jbMqBo


----------



## PrincessKon (Dec 18, 2020)

KiokuChan said:


> Here you go, a gian list of makers: https://aminoapps.com/c/furry-amino...no-makers/5BkJ_PLWc5IaGvWzGwM2NVEvNbnR0jbMqBo


Thank you so much!


----------

